# Frightmare AtmosFEARS [volume one]



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I just listened to all the samples and the cd sounds like it is going to be very good, will be watching for this.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Agreed, sounds great, have to add this one to my collection ! Keep my eyes out for your release date !


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

i got my fingers crossed to have this cd ready to go on wednesday of next week, no later then friday.
new lightscribe will be here monday, so its just a matter of getting setup and these into production then.

i got tracks 11 and 12 to work on the site, not sure if the audio plugin im using only supports a certain amount of tracks but im trying to get all 13 up there, took some toying to get 12, haha.


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

burned a copy of the disc tonight to make sure everything sounded the way i wanted it to. sounds fantastic :thumbup: 

i pushed for wednesday but its looking more like friday or saturday, been overwhelmed with the haunt this year. i got to pick up some cases today after work as well as some discs. could work on this while i watch the pens game. keep checking the website for info. i will try to get the buy button on the site tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thought about an optional download from your site ? would cut down on time for you on your end.... just a thought.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Talk to Virgil, he owns HauntAudio.com. He might help you sell it as a download.


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah i thought about that as well. i have a shopping cart im working on through my website and i think it has a download feature built right in.

im trying, trust me i want to make this available to everyone so i can work on more projects for everyone as well. the haunt this year is by far the most involved of all the past years and its been a pain juggling that with work.


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

*How did you make the music*

Hey Frightmare,

Very good stuff! As a all-around computer dude myself, I am interested in how you actually made the music. I've got plenty of music software, synthesis modules, etc. Just wondering if you mixed a bunch of samples into long tracks, or actually created MIDI data (or similar depending on software you used) to make these tracks?

Anyway, best of luck to you. Very good stuff! If time/money allows, I may pick up a copy.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds brilliant, I hope you'll be able to purchase it as downloadable media. Being in the U.K it'd take ages to get here due to postal strikes.


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah im working on getting this cart setup. i might go with some different software and just integrate it because im having a heck of a time with this integrated wp cart. keeps giving me errors. wanted to have it online by tonight. see what happens. cross your fingers.


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, I hate those hosted cart solutions. There isn't a single cart out there that I like to be honest. As a software web developer, I am actually building my own with an API interface (similar to amazon, facebook, etc) so that other developers can make use of the basic cart functionality outside of the checkout process. This way it easily integrates into any site UI design with minimal work. I plan to use it for my own web development as well. Incidentally, to plug myself, I do web sites if anyone needs an updated one. Right now I need some to add to my portfolio (which sadly only has company ones I did and can't share publicly). I wouldn't ask for much, based on the basic site design and needs. But that's off topic. Hit me up in a PM if you are in need.


----------



## frightmare studios (Sep 29, 2009)

im going to throw a zip file together with the audio tracks and the case and cd art. then i can just do paypal and email you the .zip or link it to you guys/gals for the time being. 

this integrated WP cart is making me mad haha.


----------

